# Jeopardy problem: series renamed, SP no longer works



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Have no idea if this is just Houston, or all over...

Realized my daily Jeopardy fix wasn't recording, and yet I was getting the 1:00am showing, which in my market is an older rerun. Turns out Jeopardy has been renamed, and the SP (ok, OP) no longer works.

The 4:30 afternoon Jeopardy, which is the new episode, is now called Daytime Jeopardy. The 1:07am episode, which is usually from a year or two ago, is now called Jeopardy.

Now to make matters worse... much worse... I noticed even a new SP wasn't working... because ...

The 4:30 episode info is no good. It has an OAD of a year ago. So "New Only" won't record it (which is what my SP is, "new only"). Setting it to New & Used (or whatever it's called) worked. And the 1am episode has a new date, but in watching it, I realized it's at least a year old.

I don't know if this will be fixed or not, so I have created two SPs (ok, OPs) which can be done since the program names are diff. And then I set both to "New & Old", so all showing would be recorded. Better safe than sorry.

What a ginormous PITA.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I think it is only your local affiliate.

Here in DC everything recorded fine. Of course we have only 1 showing per day.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Looks like a miscommunication between your local station and the listings provider -- the rerun is called "Daytime Jeopardy!" in some markets (notably on the ABC owned-and-operated stations), but, of course, it doesn't make any sense to call it that when it's airing at 1:07 A.M.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, after a couple days I can confirm what I said in my OP. "Daytime Jeopardy" is the new episode, but shows an OAD (and season/episode #) of an old rerun.

The middle of the night episode is called "Jeopardy", displays the actual season/episode of the current episode, but is the rerun.

You would think people with DVRs *not* recording properly would be screaming, leading the local CBS affiliate to fix this. Or maybe the average age of Jeopardy viewers (AKA just this side of deceased) can't tell they're watching reruns.

Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I had an episode of Match Game '78 playing on my TV one day. My mother-in-law says to me: "I didn't know this show was still on!"


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So you're complaining to your local affiliate, right?

I complained several times when they *preempted* Jeopardy, and at least hopefully was one of the complaints that helped them lately seemingly reschedule it when they need to preempt it.. (Though the most recent case I can think of, they said it would start at 1:35, and it really started at 1:30.. my paranoid couple-minutes-pad got MOST of it, but not the very very beginning..) Still, better than not showing it at all.

I still wish Sony would put up Jeopardy online. Even if it were only a week of shows, I'd keep much closer to current, so I could watch one in case it was preempted again without rescheduling.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> So you're complaining to your local affiliate, right?


Ok ok, I'll call tomorrow. Geez, you're as bad as my wife.


----------



## srewolf (Mar 21, 2015)

You can use Auto-Record Wishlists to deal with the situation of shifting show titles. 

Set up a wishlist for title word: Jeopardy, and then turn the auto-record option for that wishlist on -- then it will provide you with the usual season pass options (e.g. first run only -or- reruns and first run), and it will appear in the season pass manager as well. Once this is set up, any show with "Jeopardy" in the title will record.

The network evening news shows often append the name of the news announcer to the show title (e.g. CBS Evening New with Scott Pelley), and you'd have to set up multiple season passes to catch them all. But you can set up a wishlist for just the core part of the title, e.g. "CBS Evening News", and grab them all, no matter what else appears in the title.

If you have a phrase, you can put it in quotes by using the Pause button as a quote key.

There are many shows whose titles shift, and auto-record wishlists are the way to tame the chaos. On PBS, the formerly titled "Masterpiece Theater" now shows up with many different titles: Masterpiece, Masterpiece Classic, Masterpiece Contemporary, Masterpiece Mystery. So I created an auto-record wishlist for title word: Masterpiece, and now they are all gathered together in one folder. 

Another advantage of wishlists is that they will grab episodes on whatever station they appear, while season passes are bound to only one station. So in my area, we have several different PBS stations, so the Masterpiece wishlist grabs the episodes on whatever station works out best for catching each episode.

Also, you can use wildcard "*" to get multiple forms of words. For a while I wanted to record magicians, so I set up a wishlist for keyword: Magic*, and then it recorded shows with the words magic, magician, magical, magicians, etc. On my remote conttrol, the asterisk key (wildcard) is the slow-motion key, right below the pause key. 

With a wishlist like this, it will catch anything with a magic word anywhere in the descriptions, so it will catch non-magician shows as well, but sometimes you can constrain this by clever use of genre restrictions. Or just delete the stuff that isn't want you wanted.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks, I'm familiar with Wishlists. I have (run off to check real quick...) 48; 42 are ARWL, 6 that I manually check.

In the 25+ years I've been watching Jeopardy, it's been on the same channel, with the same name. Whether it's a new episode, a rerun, a whatever... same name. So there has never been a need for a WL.

Disadvantage of a WL in this situation: There are a lot, a LOT of shows with Jeopardy in the title. ARWL will get them all. I suppose I could play around and find another qualifier, like I do with many of my WL, but really, there's no need in this case. A OnePass (FKA Season Pass) works just fine. Perfectly, actually. WL are at their best when you are trying to capture various shows from a non-single series; IOW, an SP/OP won't work.

I appreciate the feedback, though.



srewolf said:


> If you have a phrase, you can put it in quotes by using the Pause button as a quote key.


No longer necessary. With the new multiple qualifier & Boolean abilities, any set of words/phrases you enter in a single entry is assumed to be enclosed in quotes. I have no idea if quotes even exist any more.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

And while this is of no interest except Houston peeps, it is now fixed. A regular SP (OP) for "New" works, under "Jeopardy". They got rid of that stupid name "Daytime Jeopardy", and fixed the data so it no longer shows as repeats with incorrect OAD.


----------

